# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Avori Lowlands (WIP)

## Adfor

This was my submission to the Nov/Dec 2020 Challenge, which was to team up with a fellow guild-mate to exchange commissions. My teammate was Levtrona, who created a wonderfully unique traditional piece named Somboya.

The original WIP thread for my challenge submission: The Avori Lowlands (I had to have my neck adjusted at the chiropractor after that one  :Very Happy: )

The reason I created this new WIP thread is because I am not finished with it yet. I was crushed by a deadline, so when I got it to a point that I thought it done enough to submit, I took a break from it. I'm back to work with far less free time, but I'm going to try and set some time aside for it in the next week to do some highlighting on this. Here it is currently, surprisingly my phone camera was able to get a really sharp shot of it when the sun was beaming, it was far better than the scan I submitted for the challenge.  :Confused: 

### Latest WIP ###


IR

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi Adfor.

Phone cameras do a much better job than scanners, from my experience. The image then needs a bit of adjustment: cropping and straightening, but you're left with a higher quality image.  :Very Happy: 

So what's your plan for this piece? Are you adding labels?

----------


## ^Atti Hekotik^

The proportions you devized are sensible, and incredibly contiguous.
 I'm really intrigued by this map.


It looks like you used graphic pens, and colored pencils (~with some other, less prominent, accent media's)

If I were to put my subjective, aesetic preferences, to the side; in order to discribe how effectively complicite the piece is, as a graphic representation: the formost stylistic-coeherrency, I see, is referenced (very successfully) amongst the aspects correlating color logic\\orders, you've used.

The piece is very engaging, as a result of the comprehensive detail, within the symbolic color ranges (which I know can be excruciating to devise, sensibly; for a complex piece).

Someone said there would be more. I'll have to second that initiative!

-ATTÏ

----------


## Adfor

> Hi Adfor.
> 
> Phone cameras do a much better job than scanners, from my experience. The image then needs a bit of adjustment: cropping and straightening, but you're left with a higher quality image. 
> 
> So what's your plan for this piece? Are you adding labels?


Sorry I glazed over this until now, life and such.

The plan at this point is to label, but in conjunction with another project I started, named 'The Scribbler's Guide to Octerraca', in an effort to fabricate at least a basic outline for the city/town/village before I label it. It's a pretty huge undertaking, but that's world building. I'm just stoked to be at the point that I can zoom in further to birds eye view, as it were.




> The proportions you devized are sensible, and incredibly contiguous.
>  I'm really intrigued by this map.
> 
> 
> It looks like you used graphic pens, and colored pencils (~with some other, less prominent, accent media's)
> 
> If I were to put my subjective, aesetic preferences, to the side; in order to discribe how effectively complicite the piece is, as a graphic representation: the formost stylistic-coeherrency, I see, is referenced (very successfully) amongst the aspects correlating color logic\\orders, you've used.
> 
> The piece is very engaging, as a result of the comprehensive detail, within the symbolic color ranges (which I know can be excruciating to devise, sensibly; for a complex piece).
> ...


I'm flattered, ATTÏ, thank you.

Just 2H pencil and watercolor, nothing fancy. The WIP thread is tagged in the post if you want to see how it developed.  :Very Happy: 

IR

----------

